

A cloud platform like nothing else out there - matehat
http://storm.io

======
bede
The client platform's implementation of scrolling is entirely irrelevant here.
The content is still beneath the fold, and thus the user must scroll down to
view it.

You've managed to ruin the single — and critical — piece of user interaction
required to view your site's [meaningless] content.

That said, it is pretty.

------
matehat
Thanks everyone for the feedbacks. The scrolling thing is fixed.

Keep in mind that it's a teaser. We decided to show the ideology, then we'll
show the technology to those that sign up for the beta, with an invitation to
play with it.

~~~
matehat
And trust me, you'll be blown away

------
johnny22
i wasn't able to scroll up in firefox 12 or chrome (on fedora ) when it says
to scroll up to see what it is.

~~~
ralfn
In OS-X scroll up and scroll down have been switched, to more closely mimmick
touch controls on an ipad/iphone.

So, the wording is wrong .. you need to scroll down. But don't bother, there's
not any meaningfull content there.

Just a bunch of empty buzz words. No explanation to how this cloud is
different, what technology it uses, which principles are being applied.

Here's the full text text, feel free to puke:

>What is Stormio? >SCROLL UP TO FIND OUT

For everybody on older versions of OS-X, Windows, Linux, BSD, etc. you need to
scroll down.

>Stormio is from wanting to make greater meaning out of the profusion of tools
and content on the web. Going a few steps further.

Yeah. That's great. Nobody else is trying to do that. Good thing those guys
have that intention, right?

>Stormio is from reaching past the functional and the reliable, into the realm
of the convenient and the enjoyable, so users and developers alike can get to
the meaningful.

Still don't what it is, or what it does. But hey, if it's fun and enjoyable,
it must be the perfect solution for our everyday problems, right?

>Stormio is from rethinking the basics of computing and development for the
cloud, so creators can focus on pushing the limits and on great user
experience, not technical details.

Wow. I'm impressed. No technical details. Yeah! Thank god, somebody finally
solved the magic code.

>Stormio is from seeing in the cloud an opportunity to build a sustainable
economy based on what the consumer finds valuable, not annoying. An economy
that benefits to everyone, from those providing value to those consuming it.

Unlike, you know, a normal economy, where we are bothered with empty marketing
speak.

>Stormio is from staying hungry. And foolish.

Spelling and grammar are also 'technical details' you do not have to focus on,
apparently.

>Stormio is about doing to the cloud what a great OS could do to personal
computing: providing extraordinary scaffolds, for greater value.

Well, at least here's a hint to what it does. Scaffolding?

>Stormio is for the crazy ones. If you are — developer, creator, enthusiast —
be part of it.

Yeah, it sounds great, because of the ___ (insert actual feature powered by
groundbreaking research here)

There are hundreds products that all make the above claims. I wonder how this
one is any different, except for it not being nothing more than a mailing
list, at the moment.

~~~
johnny22
that's why i assumed i actually had to scroll up, because i was expecting more
info.

